# BARRETT BURSTON MALT IN MELBOURNE



## pombah (24/5/19)

Does anyone know where I can find a 25kg sack of grain to buy in Melbourne!?


----------



## razz (24/5/19)

Why does it have to be BB malt pombah?


----------



## pombah (25/5/19)

razz said:


> Why does it have to be BB malt pombah?


I suppose I could use a substitute. Do you know what the substitutes are?


----------



## razz (25/5/19)

It’s just pale malt. I use Weyermann Ale malt. Easier to get than BB. Last bag I got for $68 from Kegland.


----------



## pombah (25/5/19)

razz said:


> It’s just pale malt. I use Weyermann Ale malt. Easier to get than BB. Last bag I got for $68 from Kegland.


I wanted to try make a carlton draught clone for my mates. Do you reckon it will be sufficient enough. All posts say to use BB pale malt


----------



## philrob (25/5/19)

BB is a reputable brand, but so is Weyermann or Thomas Fawcett.
Any of their Pale Ale malts will do the job nicely and make decent beer, especially a Carlton Draft simile. You won't get the same malt as Carlton use anyway, as theirs would be specially malted to their specifications.
You'll notice more of a difference if instead of generic Pale Ale malt you use a variety specific Pale Ale malt something like Maris Otter or Golden Promise etc.
Don't get hung up on other peoples' recipes. Often they are made up with all they have available.Try things for yourself and go from there.


----------



## pombah (25/5/19)

Awesome!! Thanks guys for the info


----------

